

What's so special about Medium? - auggierose

Everyday I see one ore more posts on Hacker News coming from the medium.com domain. Somebody enlighten me, what's so newsworthy about it to hear every day from it? The ranking algorithm of HN should take into account how likely it is that something great comes out of a single source every day.
======
coldtea
First, there is no AI ranking algorithm on HN. People vote.

Second, there does not have to be anything " _newsworthy about it to hear
every day from it_ ", there just to be something newsworthy in it's POSTS.

That said, what's special about Medium is that it's a high quality, err,
medium, with interesting posts that often relate to business and tech. Which
makes it unavoidable to be submitted to HN.

Especially since it's a new-ish service that has started to caught on, and
thus a lot of HN users are following it.

------
dangrossman
It's not a single source, it's a single publishing platform. This is like
complaining that too submissions are published with WordPress. Vote based on
the content of the submission, not the domain the author chose to host it on.

~~~
minimaxir
But not all posts using Wordpress come from wordpress.com.

A better analogue is Svbtle, which is a platform that has a lot of posts
appear on HN but with custom domain names.

------
auggierose
Thanks for the clarifications. I actually wasn't aware of what Medium is. Now
I know :-)

------
speedyapoc
Medium provides good quality articles, many of which fit in with what much of
HN is looking to read about. What's the problem with multiple highly ranked
posts coming from one domain?

------
cheekymonkey
There isn't. Don't be fooled.

